# Promo: buy audiobook, get all my ebooks FREE (over $25.00 value)



## Laura Lond (Nov 6, 2010)

*For the $25.00 value giveaway promo please see my last post in this thread*

<><><><><>

Is anyone in the mood for a good laugh? 

Lord Arkus of Blackriver Castle readily admits that he is a villain and sees no reason why it should stop him from being the protagonist of this book. After all, Prince Kellemar, an aspiring hero, has defeated him in a rather questionable way. Bent on revenge, Arkus attempts to capture a powerful evil spirit who would make him nearly invincible, but a last-minute mistake leaves him with a Sparkling instead-"a goody-goody spirit that helps heroes, watches over little children, and messes up villains' plans." Bound to Lord Arkus for five years of service and sworn to act in his best interests, the Sparkling is not easy to get rid of, and of course his understanding of "best interests" is quite different from what Lord Arkus has in mind.


----------



## Ann in Arlington (Oct 27, 2008)

Welcome to KindleBoards, Laura, and congratulations on your book!

(If you've gotten this welcome before, it's just as a matter of housekeeping. We like to put a copy of the "welcome letter" in each book thread. It doesn't mean you've done anything wrong, it just helps us know that you know the rules.)

A brief recap of our rules follows:

--We invite you to use your book cover as your avatar and have links to your book and website in your signature. Instructions are posted here

--Please bookmark this thread (using your browser's bookmark/favorite function) so you can update it as we ask that authors have only one thread per book and add to it when there is more information. You may start a separate thread for each book (or you may have one thread per series of books, or one thread for all of your books, it's your choice).

--While you may respond to member posts to your thread at any time, you may only bump your thread (back-to-back posts by you) once every seven days. Once you've responded to a member, that resets the clock to zero and you must wait seven days to post, unless another member posts before then.

--We ask that Amazon reviews not be repeated here as they are easy to find at your book link. Also, full reviews from other sites should not be posted here, but you may post a short blurb and a link to the full review instead.

--Although self-promotion is limited to the Book Bazaar, our most successful authors have found the best way to promote their books is to be as active throughout KindleBoards as time allows. This is your target audience--book lovers with Kindles! Please note that putting link information in the body of your posts constitutes self promotion; please leave your links for your profile signature that will automatically appear on each post. For information on more ways to promote here on KindleBoards, be sure to check out this thread:
Authors: KindleBoards Tips & FAQ.

All this, and more, is included in our  Forum Decorum. Be sure to check it from time to time for the current guidelines and rules.

Oh, and one more thing: be sure to check out the index threads at the top of the Book Bazaar. . . .there are details there about how you can be listed so that our readers can find you.

Thanks for being part of KindleBoards! Feel free to send us a PM if you have any questions.

Betsy & Ann
Book Bazaar Moderators


----------



## Laura Lond (Nov 6, 2010)

Here I come to brag! My Sparkling Misfortune (The Lakeland Knight) has won the 1st place of the Reader Views Literary Award, in the Young Reader category. 










No, I'm not raising the price. 

Here is a link to the list of winners


----------



## Laura Lond (Nov 6, 2010)

This review from a professional editor has made my day today: http://www.lostinfiction.co.uk/?p=490

I will copy it here to save you time:

"As a professional editor with a few years experience on my back, I would have never dreamt to say the following about a book: it should be longer. I know, my fellow- colleagues are already jumping on their sofas or frowning, reading this website suspiciously, telling themselves I cannot be a real professional if I say so, since 90% of the self-published books they had the chance (or, as they call it, "the disgrace") to read, are normally too long, with useless, complicated descriptions which make the story difficult to follow in other words, they're boring.

Well, I'm happy to surprise you, dear fellow- editors, since if Laura Lond's "My Sparkly Misfortune" has a weakness, it's that it's too short. No kidding.

This very humorous epic fantasy, packed with action and wit and magisterially illustrated by talented the Alla Alekseyeva, is an amusing fantasy aimed at middle grade readers. However, it will appeal to older audiences as well. "C.S.Lewis said that if a book is interesting only to children, it is not a good book," quotes Laura Lond. "I always remember that when I write". And we all agree with you Laura: since, with all due respect to the few exceptions, there aren't books for children or books for adults, just good books and bad books, full stop.

I think I've kept the suspense on long enough, so here's the story: Lord Arkus of Blackriver Castle readily admits that he is a villain, but not any villain: a very amusing one indeed! He also sees no reason why it should top him from being the protagonist of this book. After all, Prince Kellemar, an aspiring hero, has defeated him in a rather questionable way.

Bent on revenge, Arkus attempts to capture a powerful evil spirit who would make him nearly invincible, but a last-minute mistake leaves him with a Sparkling instead, gallant and charming Tulip, a goody-goody spirit that helps heroes, watches over little children, and messes up villains' plans." Bound to Lord Arkus for five years of service and sworn to act in his best interests, the Sparkling is not easy to get rid of, and of course his understanding of "best interests" is quite different from what Lord Arkus has in mind.

As you can probably imagine, the misunderstandings and the troubles blossom with Tulip at Lord Arkus's service. There will be a lot to laugh about and, unexpectedly, a lot to think about as well.

It's really an intriguing story, in fact, so intriguing that one would like to read more about the characters and their appearances, as well as to get more vivid descriptions of the places where the action takes part that's what I meant at the beginning of this review, when I said the book should be a little longer.

I recently found out that the "My Sparkly Misfortune" has already earned significant recognition, being chosen as one of 12 finalists of V.P.Krapivin International Children's Book Award, certainly a well-deserved prize, congratulations Laura! Now, all we need is an extended version of this wonderfully fun fantasy!"

_-- Lost In Fiction_


----------



## Laura Lond (Nov 6, 2010)

I have reduced the price of My Sparkling Misfortune to $0.99 for a week, until June 25th, 2011. Enjoy!


----------



## JMcGhee (Oct 31, 2010)

It looks rather funny.  A very interesting premise.  I might pick it up, especially with it's reduced price.


----------



## Laura Lond (Nov 6, 2010)

JMcGhee said:


> It looks rather funny. A very interesting premise. I might pick it up, especially with it's reduced price.


Thank you!  According to reviews, it _is_ rather funny. And I've finally managed to get Amazon to fix the cover colors that used to be off for some reason. Now the book looks the right way.


----------



## Mackenzie Morgan (Dec 3, 2010)

I read this a few months ago and thoroughly enjoyed it. It's a light and fun read. I'd recommend it for anyone who enjoys fantasy. 
Is there a sequel in the works by any chance?


----------



## Laura Lond (Nov 6, 2010)

_My Sparkling Misfortune_ has been produced into an audiobook!! If you want to hear Lord Arkus the villain tell his story, check it out. It is available on Audible, Amazon, and iTunes.

>Mackenzie - Yes, the sequel is out! You can see My Royal Pain Quest in my signature, it's available on Amazon. It is currently being produced into an audiobook as well.

_new post merged with existing thread_


----------



## Laura Lond (Nov 6, 2010)

Check out my new, hot-off-the-press book trailer! (Turn your speakers up.)


----------



## Jonathan Winn (Mar 7, 2012)

Your title made me smile.    Good luck with it.  It sounds like it's doing very well!

Jonathan


----------



## Mackenzie Morgan (Dec 3, 2010)

I've read the sequel - My Royal Pain Quest - and I enjoyed it as much as I did My Sparkling Misfortune. My only complaint is that there's no third book out yet. Hope it's in the works.


----------



## Laura Lond (Nov 6, 2010)

Thanks guys!

>Mackenzie - Yes, the third one is in the works, but it is sooooo far from being completed. As you see, Lord Arkus is quite busy doing audiobooks, reviews, book trailers, etc.


----------



## Laura Lond (Nov 6, 2010)

I am trying to promote the audiobook version of _My Sparkling Misfortune_, so for the month of April I am offering this: buy a copy from either Amazon, Audible, or iTunes, forward me the receipt to LauraLond[at]mail[dot]com and I will send you FREE Kindle copies of any or all my 12 books (over $25.00 value). The audiobook is $13.08 on Amazon, $14.95 at other places.

Here are the links to the audiobook: Amazon - http://www.amazon.com/My-Sparkling-Misfortune-Volume-1/dp/B006OAUGLI/
Audible: http://www.audible.com/pd/ref=sr_1_1?asin=B006MJQZUW&qid=1334449249&sr=1-1

I'll post my books below. When you forward the email, tell me which ones you want, or simply note "I want them all" if you'd like the whole collection.

_The Lakeland Knight_ series: book 1, *My Sparkling Misfortune* ($2.99), book 2, *My Royal Pain Quest* ($2.99)
_The Adventures of Jecosan Tarres_ fantasy trilogy: *The Journey* ($2.99), *The Palace* ($2.99), *The Battle* ($3.45) or omnibus edition, 3 in 1 ($5.95)
*Side Effect*, a supernatural thriller ($2.99)
*A Merman's Kiss*, a romantic fantasy novella ($1.49)
*The Prisoner*, a fantasy novella ($1.39)
*Five Million Dollar Cat*, contemporary novella for cat lovers ($1.99)
*The Magic Bracelet*, a fantasy short story ($0.99)
*Fair Price*, a collection of two shorts ($0.99)


----------

